# Express entry Suddenly ineligible



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dear All,

I have created my Express Entry profile on 7th August 2015. I have done Education assessment from Canada, done IELTS in May 2015.

After that my profile has been accepted, I have done job bank registration. And my profile entered in Express entry pool with 364 points.


So, I was in waiting state....


Today is my 33rd birthday. And today morning I have received message that my express entry profile is ineligible.

Do you know why this may happen?

FYI, I did not change any information in my profile in last 1 month.


Please share if you know why this may happen? My ECA, IELTS all are valid and less than 6 months old.

Is this happened because my age is increased by one year? and I need to create a new profile now?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

aminul112 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have created my Express Entry profile on 7th August 2015. I have done Education assessment from Canada, done IELTS in May 2015.
> 
> ...


There may be a number of reasons (and I am speculationg here).

Your age will increase which is obvoius and may lead to a points reduction.

At 364 points you are at least 90 point short of the lowest amount at which an EE candidate has been accepted in the 18 rounds announced so far. (450 seems to be the low point)

You need to bear in mind that EE is a single continuously changing pool of applicants. people with more points are continually joining.

It may be that CIC have determined that you are so far below the lowest threshhold that , rather than leaving you waiting they are letting you know that it isn't going to happen.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aminul112 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have created my Express Entry profile on 7th August 2015. I have done Education assessment from Canada, done IELTS in May 2015.
> 
> ...



You have nowhere near enough points to have any realistic chance.


Express Entry Mid-Year Report


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello friends,

When my age increased, they sent email which actually shows that my points has decreased.

However, after that i made a very small change which most probably changed my profile ineligible.

The change was, I updated my NOC occupation code to a very similar code, but my job experience remained the previous code. In this case, it means I dont have any job experience in yhe NOC code i am claiming. I am almost sure that this has made my profile in eligible.

Need to create a new profile.

Thanks for your reply friends.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aminul112 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> When my age increased, they sent email which actually shows that my points has decreased.
> 
> ...



How is creating a new profile going to get you enough points? Based on your original you do not have anywhere near enough points to stand any chance of being accepted.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

colchar said:


> How is creating a new profile going to get you enough points? Based on your original you do not have anywhere near enough points to stand any chance of being accepted.


Yes right, i will not get enough points. But i will just wait in queue. Seems it is highly unlikely to come to my point range.
I may think other way to increase points like province nomination or IELTS better score.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

aminul112 said:


> Yes right, i will not get enough points. But i will just wait in queue. Seems it is highly unlikely to come to my point range.
> I may think other way to increase points like province nomination or IELTS better score.


With an CRS of 364, getting a better IELTS score _is *not*_ likely to help you any, as it will only offer you a small percentage of the 100+ points that you would need to have any hope of getting an ITA.

Your best bet would be to get a job offer (via Job Bank) or a PNP... the 600 extra points that those would give you would more than sufficiently increase your ranking and definitely earn you an ITA. You can only claim the 600 points once - i.e. if you are lucky enough to get a PNP and then a job offer, you can only claim points for one of them... you couldn't claim twice plus your current 364 to give you a 1564... your CRS would be 964.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> With an CRS of 364, getting a better IELTS score is not likely to help you any, as it will only offer you a small percentage of the 100+ points that you would need to have any hope of getting an ITA.
> 
> Your best bet would be to get a job offer (via Job Bank) or a PNP... the 600 extra points that those would give you would more than sufficiently increase your ranking and definitely earn you an ITA. You can only claim the 600 points once - i.e. if you are lucky enough to get a PNP and then a job offer, you can only claim points for one of them... you couldn't claim twice plus your current 364 to give you a 1564... your CRS would be 964.


Thanks for your good suggestion.


----------

